# Uber playing more cat and mouse games with surges



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

The first image is default zoom level. Makes it look like I am almost on top of the surge hot spot.

The second image is zoomed in a little to see exactly where the hot spot is. There are two hot spots and they are actually at least two miles away. One is across the River in another state!

This has been going on for a couple weeks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> This has been going on for a couple weeks.


Much longer than that.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Much longer than that.


The shifting hot spots is a recent development here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Know the difference between fukc and you.

Specially when you are the one getting fuked.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Somehow I doubt the "shifting" numbers from zooming are market-specific. I think they just do it to cram the numbers in without overlapping when you're zoomed out. Overall it's not a big deal. Just make sure you're zoomed in far enough. I've never been bothered by it.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

It happens to me all the time. Or it will want your pic. Then u do the selfie, it’s gone or reduced.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Somehow I doubt the "shifting" numbers from zooming are market-specific. I think they just do it to cram the numbers in without overlapping when you're zoomed out. Overall it's not a big deal. Just make sure you're zoomed in far enough. I've never been bothered by it.


This. You need to zoom in enough to see exactly where the epicenter of the hotspot is. If you're zoomed out, it's going to give you a vague location with a general idea of where the surge is rather than pinpointing a specific spot.


----------

